# The Healing FOr dp here. IT is caused by Fluoride (calcified pineal gland)



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola!

How are you doing? 
I want to tell u something very important.
You are a victim of a scam, fluoride scam.
Fluoride is the only reason you have depersonalization.

Why? Fluoride causes calcification of Pineal Gland.
U know how in spiritual teachings they say, that Pineal Gland is the seat of the Self.
You are being cut away from yourself because of fluoride.

Fluoride causes the calcium u eat to transform in a way, it then makes a crust on top of the Pineal Gland!!!
I experienced this myself.

Many years ago I was getting depersonalization.

After many years some events in my life lead me to realize some things about myself, and I ended up eating c-vitamine for many months. That's how u can dissolve the calcium layer from the gland.

That layer is the only reason u have depersonalization. Even partial one.

Some say here on sites, that you would see it in scans. I don't even think the doctors are looking at it.
They don't necessarily think there's something abnormal in that calcification ( I've heard).
They think that Pineal Gland only has to do with melatonine production. But I know that is everyones center, and it makes you hollow and sick, if you are not attached to it.

There has been some conspiracy theories about this in internet.
I know they are true.
Over 50% of 50 y. old people are in this condition. It makes them weak. I know, I experienced that myself.
I hope you believe me.
Please stop eating your meds. (?), I've heard that they won't help you anyways. How could they? Since you're cut away from yourSelf.
(You can't do this cleanse unless u quit meds, 'cause the meds mess up the nervous system, when u trying to heal it when doing the cleanse.
Please, please. Try this.
*************************************************************
C-vitamine cleanse
Eat c-vitamine for 4-6(-?) months ~3000 mg every day. (would be quicker cleanse if u ate more.)
The vitamine must be acid nautralized because acidity harms pineal gland and body.

You can also use spirulina to aid the process.
U know the cleanse is working if: ( 2-4(-?) months after starting the cleanse)
-You have restless feet
-Pulling in muscles
-Pressure in the eyes/head
-Going back/forth from old consciousness to the new
-Feet not working (just for moment)

If u do the cleanse, don't use stimulants in the same time. They irritate the nervous system.

(In the end, want to tell u where is fluoride, avoid it.
-In USA in drinking water
-toothpaste
-Beer
-Cigarettes ( there's Manitou brand with 0 added toxins)
-Pesticides (especially grapes)
-Tamarind
-In dentists they put-
-Some meds, for ex. yeast infection

Have a nice cleanse.
 Heli


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That would show up on an MRI or ct scan. And most people
here who have had those came
out clean


----------



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You should delete this one too.


----------

